# No air conditioning. In a sweat!



## Lauvredis (Aug 12, 2011)

I came out of the range in a sweat! The "Firing Line" in Port Richey in my town is too hot in the Summer. Although the air is circulated it is way too hot with this Florida humidity
They range people told me that it is too expensive to a/c! When I am down in St. Petersburg I go to the ranges down there and they are well air conditioned...plus, they don't
charge tax. Bill Jackson in Pinellas Park and Knights Range across the road are great examples of great a/c, clean, bright and concerned.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, summer time is always tough. It's horrendously hot here in TX


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in Jacksonville, We are lucky to have both. My main club is gateway, It is all out side. But for the 4-h we do have them inside where we have a/c.

But on very hot day's,If you in Jax's go to gun gallery. Range is inside, I like to be outside more then inside.

By being out side, You teach about everything. You can't do that inside, Outside you have the wind rain and so on.

GRPC Home
Gun Gallery Jax || Serving the Jacksonville area since 1993

JMIC Master Instructor Trainer.
First rule**Safety. :rip:


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I had that same problem in Louisville Ky. I quit going as it was hot all the time! I now drive 30 miles out to the country.


----------

